# CRISPR cats??? :O



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I'll just settle for a robot cat.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Um no, I am allergic to cats, still have them.
The protein in a cat's saliva serves a purpose, it gets rid a cat's scent so that prey cannot smell them coming.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Assuming they figure out how to do it, I expect the genetic modification would be subject to patent. The kittens would probably be sold already neutered to ensure they can't be bred. One of my big concerns would be the treatment of the breeding cats and socialization of the kittens prior to sale.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love cats and wish I could have one but my allergies are so severe that I can’t stay in a house with cats in it or I’ll end up in emergency care or have to sleep and live outside.

I would be willing to pay good money for a cat that wouldn‘t make me ill.


----------

